# What do you do when you find a flea?



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Louis was scratching his ear and face more than normal today, and when we bent down to check we thought it was a pesky gnat (they get caught in his fur all the time) until it jumped and smacked me in the face. We hunted it down and killed it...it's the first flea I've ever encountered and I feel all icky, itchy, and disgusting all over! hwell: I'm pretty sure there was only that one; I think his ears are still bothering him so he's getting agitated with me if I come through there too long.

What do you guys do when you find a flea? I might make an essential oil spray to mist him before walks...but that's to prevent future hitch hikers. Should I be worried about the one I killed? I don't know how long it was on him...but if I had to guess I'd say he picked it up on the morning walk and we didn't see it until after dinner. I'm washing all his blankets and pads in hot water and we vacuumed the house. Any other advice or am I just a crazy lady? :wacko:


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Louis was scratching his ear and face more than normal today, and when we bent down to check we thought it was a pesky gnat (they get caught in his fur all the time) until it jumped and smacked me in the face. We hunted it down and killed it...it's the first flea I've ever encountered and I feel all icky, itchy, and disgusting all over! hwell: I'm pretty sure there was only that one; I think his ears are still bothering him so he's getting agitated with me if I come through there too long.
> 
> What do you guys do when you find a flea? I might make an essential oil spray to mist him before walks...but that's to prevent future hitch hikers. Should I be worried about the one I killed? I don't know how long it was on him...but if I had to guess I'd say he picked it up on the morning walk and we didn't see it until after dinner. I'm washing all his blankets and pads in hot water and we vacuumed the house. Any other advice or am I just a crazy lady? :wacko:


I'd go all out. Vacuum the floors. Vacuum all the furniture. Bath the dog. DE the house. Use essential oils on the dog upon getting off of the bath. I hear lemon works great and so does lavender. But my lemon grass I brought is super strong. 

Other than that I would keep vacuuming every day this week. Make sure he has the oils on before leaving the house. Make him a flea collar with your oils. Put out a bowl of water in the room where the dog is in that the dog can't get to and ideally should be in moonlight to attract the fleas. 

I hate fleas. Have never seen one and I hope I never do.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it much, sounds like you've already got most of it covered. If he isn't scratching and if you don't see any other fleas on him, I'd say you're good. I might give him a natural flea bath just in case (I like Richards Organics shampoo). Then I'd start the essential oil spray asap so he doesn't get any other bugs!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i always assume the flea is preggers...so DE in a sock....treatment of choice for the dog....and as bridget says, i would treat as if there were an infestation.....

hate fleas, i do.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Thanks! I've been watching him closely and he hasn't been scratching. I also haven't seen anymore flea dirt on him...so he's flea free. I think my only concern now is if it laid eggs somewhere :frown: I heard fleas and ticks will be horrible in our area this year because we had such an extremely mild winter. Guess I'm glad he has white fur!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> i always assume the flea is preggers...so DE in a sock....treatment of choice for the dog....and as bridget says, i would treat as if there were an infestation.....
> 
> hate fleas, i do.


So do you sprinkle DE into cracks and carpets? And then how long do you leave it before vacuuming it up? I'm guessing it was in our house 12 hours. If it did lay eggs, I doubt the washing and vacuuming would do anything because Louis probably would have scattered them all over the house by now. Do you get your DE in the store or online? I know I'm not supposed to get the pool kind..


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Woke up to the sound of him scratching and husband found another one by his ear. Dangit!!


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Nothing helpful to add, just wanted to say, I'm so glad I live here... I've never seen a flea... Long Canadian Prairie winters are good for something! LOL


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/holistic-alternatives-remedies/15427-flea-prevention.html


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

creek817 said:


> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/holistic-alternatives-remedies/15427-flea-prevention.html


i wish i had had the foresight to show you this.....schtuffy....glad creek did.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

:noidea:


Deaf Dogs said:


> Nothing helpful to add, just wanted to say, I'm so glad I live here... I've never seen a flea... Long Canadian Prairie winters are good for something! LOL


Yea, I was loving this mild winter we had. The winter we got Louis we had 3 blizzards, this year we didn't even get any snow! From now on I don't care how bitter cold it gets. The colder the better!!



creek817 said:


> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/holistic-alternatives-remedies/15427-flea-prevention.html


Thanks for the link! Seems like whenever I use the search function, I always end up with crappier results :noidea: I'm just going to keep hoping the house isn't infested, and that there are just so many outside that keep jumping on him...heh


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

When I see a flea, I go overboard. DE the house, Spray the dogs down every day with essential oils. Bath the dogs with Neem shampoo with an ACV rinse. and Clean clean clean. 

Heres to hopeing you dont get any more!


----------

